# Rear ended with the app on but not in route or with passengers?



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Was I suppose to report this to uber? The other party's insurance is paying for the damages.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

You are required by law to report this to your own insurance company, but Uber need not know. Just have your vehicle fixed before your next vehicle safety inspection.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If you let Uber know, they will very likely deactivate you until your car is fixed.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks
It will be fixed by tomorrow and it looks like I will be able to claim several days of lost wages.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> You are required by law to report this to your own insurance company, but Uber need not know. Just have your vehicle fixed before your next vehicle safety inspection.


You a lawyer? If the other guy is at fault, police report confirms and his insurance it covering, I wouldn't feel any obligation to report it to my insurance so that they can raise my rates. But thanks for the bad advise. I reported such to Geico one time years ago and they raised my rates even though they didn't pay out a penny.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI,

FWIW - from my personal previous experiences and reading here in the forums is :

The FEWER people that know anything about you Ubering the better off you will be...this is especially important where insurance companies and police are involved.

If your app was on and there were no riders around or in your vehicle....I'd hide the trade dress ASAP, turn the app OFF and just say you were driving to friends house or ding some shopping etc....NEVER disclose rideshare IF possible.

Andy

PS - I KNOW this may sound bad BUT why open up a can of worms if you can avoid it ? ....


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

SafeT said:


> You a lawyer? If the other guy is at fault, police report confirms and his insurance it covering, I wouldn't feel any obligation to report it to my insurance so that they can raise my rates. But thanks for the bad advise. I reported such to Geico one time years ago and they raised my rates even though they didn't pay out a penny.


GEICO did that to me last year.
Rear-ended, other party totally at fault; GEICO not only didn't pay a penny, they didn't even handle the claim -- I did it myself directly with the other driver's insurance. GEICO raised my rates, significantly, and they say it is forever.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

SafeT said:


> You a lawyer? If the other guy is at fault, police report confirms and his insurance it covering, I wouldn't feel any obligation to report it to my insurance so that they can raise my rates. But thanks for the bad advise. I reported such to Geico one time years ago and they raised my rates even though they didn't pay out a penny.


IANAL, but the advice is solid. Take it or leave it, live a lie or live the truth, your choice.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> Was I suppose to report this to uber? The other party's insurance is paying for the damages.


Why do you need advice on something so simple to know?
Why would you need to notify anyone if their insurance company already is handling it?


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Your insurance company WILL find out at your renewal date when your VIN is re-checked! If you don't tell them, they will assume fraud and drop you without further discussion. If you tell them about the accident when it occurs, yes, your rate may increase, but they will not likely cancel you. Read your policy for terms of coverage! This requirement is printed somewhere within your policy document. geesh


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> Your insurance company WILL find out at your renewal date when your VIN is re-checked!


Non-sense. And what fraud is there if the other company fixed your car? I had a car totaled by a rear end several years ago. My insurance company was never notified. I even went in and changed the policy to a different car because the one insured was totaled. The idiot who totaled my car had to pay to replace it. Please play internet lawyer somewhere else.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a case where usually atleast for me. Being I have state farm. I will talk to state farm and get them to quote and do all the repairs. Let them go after the other insurance company. In many cases state farm will give better repairs than geico and some others and if something comes up they will fight the other company to get the money back. Doing it this way will not go against you atleast with statefarm. Cant speak for other companies.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Non-sense. And what fraud is there if the other company fixed your car? I had a car totaled by a rear end several years ago. My insurance company was never notified. I even went in and changed the policy to a different car because the one insured was totaled. The idiot who totaled my car had to pay to replace it. Please play internet lawyer somewhere else.


I'm a ACTUAL lawyer for a major insurance company here in New York. You DO have an obligation to report an accident to your insurance company even if you are not making a claim through them or are not at fault. Whether you choose to do so is your own decision to make but don't take it lightly. Insurance companies have access to a database called CLUE (Comprehensive Loss Underwriting Exchange) and you WILL show up in that database the next time your insurance company checks. How often that happens, and what will happen when it does, depends on the insurance company and your driving record. More importantly, this is why you should consider reporting even if you aren't paying (or think you aren't paying). If you fail to report it to your insurance company, and something unexpected happens down the road such as someone reports an injury not previously reported or readily apparent at the time, or if the damage is more severe than originally thought and there isn't enough coverage for it, or if the other insurance company just decides not to pay (or the person changes his mind), YOUR insurance company most likely won't give a crap why you didn't report it and will deny you right then and there leaving you holding the bag. It is important to note that there are many myths with regard to increased rates. Just because you report an accident doesn't always mean your rates will increase. Unless you are in some type of special program, such as accident forgiveness etc... an AT FAULT accident in which you were at least partially the cause will almost always raise your rates. A NOT AT FAULT accident such as being rear ended at a traffic light should NOT increase your premium under MOST circumstances. I won't say never as it is different for each person's driving record and each insurance company, but generally speaking, reporting something like that where you are 100% not at fault shouldn't increase your premium. There are many other factors that go into the equation such as amount of damage, history of prior accidents, etc...

The bottom line is, you need to make a VERY informed decision on whether to report an accident or not.


----------

